# Issues with Sony HT-DDW900 Receiver



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello,

I was reconnecting my home theatre system after moving and noticed I have a problem when I ran the auto calibration. I got error #20 pop up which means the 2 front speakers aren't working. I checked the connections, tried reversing the wires (thinking they may be backwards or something) but the problem still persisted. I tried using the rear speakers in the front thinking my speakers might be messed up but that didn't help either. The center and 2 rear speakers work fine as well as the sub so I'm starting to think it's a problem with the actual receiver itself. I tried calling Sony but they are closed today. I'm going to swing by the Sony store later when they open but though I'd come on here first to see if anyone else has had this same problem. If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!

Neil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you have the speaker selector turned on?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, that was the problem! I only had the B speakers turned on and since there aren't any connected I got no sound


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Boy, isn’t that something. As “smart” as receivers are these days, you’d think they would know when the wrong switch was pushed and tell you! :laugh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------

